
Canvas is shutting down - knes
https://usecanvas.com/?hn
======
andruby
This is a pity, it's a great editor for collaborating on technical proposals /
architecture documentation / etc.

A year ago the Ember Core team was using it for their meeting notes and
collaborations [0].

I don't want to see it go. Anyone wants to help out and setup an open source
hosted version?

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11384420](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11384420)

